# White Cat (green eyes!)



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Long story short... Brother's neighbor/girlfriend noticed a white cat lingering around her house. Thin, filthy and hungry! She fed him and allowed him refuge in her shed. She could not take him as she had other male cats and my brother cannot care for another mouth.

So we were offered this intact... PURE white male. Most white cats have yellow, blue or one green and one blue eye. He doesn't!! He does not like being held for too long, he purrs a lot and "talks" a lot. He is about 2 yeare old.

We believe he was abandoned. No posters up... No ads online... No ads in the paper.. Poor boy.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw he's sweet  Are you keeping him or just hanging on to him until he finds a home? He seems to have once belonged to someone if he's so friendly. Poor thing. Oh, aren't white male cats deaf? (could be false, I don't know)


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Post him to Australia! I'll give him a good home! :-D

What a stunner. Cut his danglies (or 'fuzzy dice' as Daughter calls them..) off and keep him! I want update pics!

I'm a great fan of white cats, and male cats, and cats with green eyes so this guy's a winner all round as far as I'm concerned. 

It's white cats with blue eyes that are often deaf, Laki. Green is usually okay.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol Aus!!

Well I do intend to keep him... If Dean's allergies do not get too bad. Otherwise my Nana may take him  

Will "cutting off the danglies" help with the howling? Lol.

Also the white with blue eyes... Has to do with the weord genetics  kinda like albino bettas. Many problems!! The white with blue eyes can also become blind and are more prone to problems.


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

He's soooo cute! Haha, look at those neady paws! His face reminds me of our cat, Skatty, but with all the colour drained.

I hope you're able to keep him, it looks like he's really quite taken with you and it'd be awesome to see him fed up and in a loving home.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol yeah he is the nicest intact male cat I have ever seen. If he were nuetered he may just become a blob o white cat :lol:


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes, the neutering will help with the "talking". He will probably still talk, just not so much. He is s stunner.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol ok. I like the "talking" but not the MMRREEEOOOWWW part hahaha. And thanks  he is taking a cat nap right now o.o


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Our cat Tom-tom's due to have his 'fuzzy dice' removed - we've possibly left it far too long but he never showed any 'tomcatty' behavior til lately. Howling, etc gets to be annoying but factor 1 is that we don't want to be responsible for kittens, and he's starting to not lie around the house all day like he used to .. so he's off to the vet very shortly. 

Oh yeah - then there's the funky odors of tom cat pee sprayed all over your house. Quick smart nads removal is win.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol luckily he has not done that yet!!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Lol ok. I like the "talking" but not the MMRREEEOOOWWW part hahaha. And thanks  he is taking a cat nap right now o.o


 Yep the MMRREEEOOOWWW definitately comes from not being neutered.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

fixed pets, the only way to go *hides from her evil looking feline*


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

He's cute! :-D Love white kitties!

Noise, I could handle.. but get him neutered. Cat spray is gross. :s


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

If he is intact he will start trying to wander and will probably at some point start spraying in your house. You definitely do not want that as it will completely ruin your flooring. Our cat is a compulsive sprayer and every time you walk into our house it reeks even though we have cleaned it and cleaned it. 

As for meowing. Our female siamese came into heat when she was like 4 months old and the yowling at 1am quickly grew thin. We had her booked in to be spayed ASAP after that.

Anyone familiar with siamese/orientals knows what I am talking about when I say they are noisy.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I know how bad siamese kitties are for HOWLING lol. That is why I never wanted one xD 

He will be fixed... Rest assured lol. Plus I wanna get him chipped.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Haha we have two and they are always talking. It's meow this, meow that...meow I am going to do a flying leap onto your back while you are brushing your hair. 

I love cats. We already have four but I would love another kitten.

He is an absolutely beautiful boy. Have you thought about sticking up posters etc. just in case? Some cats can be lost for a long time and I hate the thought of someone out there worrying about their missing pet.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I searched already.

Short story.. Found someone looking for their white cat. Their neighbor did it... Said if the cat was on his lawn it would be the last time. Scary thing is the cat she was looking for was identical. Took more pics of my kitty and she said it is not him. Hers was smaller...like perma-kitten  so... Not in edmonton and area kitty. I will search further though. You never know!!


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

Aww, he's adorable!

I'm glad to hear he's going to get fixed. That actually increases their lifespan by years!



> Anyone familiar with siamese/orientals knows what I am talking about when I say they are noisy.


 LOL I grew up with a half-Siamese in the family. He was such a chatterbox!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Did you call any animal shelters? Like don't take him there (obviously), but usually people report their lost pets to shelters. Usually if a shelter gets an animal in they look through the lost pet listings they have for matches. So people report there to keep their pet from potentially being euthanized. Well here at least. xD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm maybe lol. Came across another almost match...but their kitty has long hair


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

When my sister's grey patched cat went missing tonnes of people (caring but unhelpful) contacted her with pictures of cats that looked NOTHING like the very clear pic on her missing cat poster! lol Just a funny story I thought I'd add. Like, his grey face puzzle-piece patches were pretty unmistakable and every time someone called she would obviously go check...someone called her said they thought they saw her cat, it was orange. . . 

Sorry. I vote Sena's cat needs a name!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awesome kitty! He's going to be a puddle of fur when he gets those "fuzzy dice" taken care of (LOL Aus).

Good luck with him.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL he already is a puddle of fur. He sleeps aaaall day..until his food bowl is emptied then MMMRRREEEOOOWWWWLL!! xD He would NOT shut up last night.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Cat: WTF is that?!"
Jim: "THAT... Is my eye."


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

That is one tolerant reptile and one AWESOME photo! Made my day!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hahaha I LOVE Jim because of that. omfg pigeon mocking my cat.. Brb


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Cat: "hey, hey birdie... Come here a sec... I dare you!"


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khao_Manee

Many people have these cats and have no idea....


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

After working at a vet's office I fell in love with cats (used to hate them). Now I wish I could have one but my parents think it's gross that they poop in a box in the house. 

Also, I don't think you can say your cat is any breed unless you have papers to prove it.. :s
I doubt a rare Thai cat breed was wandering down the streets, all those animals are probably registered, monitored, loved and expensive...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes you can call your cat a breed without papers. We had a silver tabby... A classic tabby... A siamese... Without papers  but to he RECOGNIZED as a breed is different.

Actually it does look similar. This kitty has muscle. Is vocal. And seems to "understand" lol. I can always ask around and ask a vet too.

As for why he would be wandering around... Either lost, stolen or someone who did not know his value.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

We have a black and white cat that behaves exactly like a siamese. He fetches, meows all the time, is very affectionate, and has worked out how to open all our cupboards in the laundry and bathroom. However, he is the biggest chunk of a cat I have met and looks nothing at all like siamese. 

A lot of cats are very vocal and intelligent, it doesn't mean they are a particular breed. Also I believe a female cat has the ability to produce kittens with different fathers in the same litter, so even if a purebred cat has been allowed to wander loose you can't say exactly who the father would be. 

I would say he is just a street moggy fortunate enough to have a really nice colouring. He is very beautiful though. This thread made me start browsing shelter sites for a cat haha I don't think mum would be impressed if I bought home a fifth mouth to feed. 

Did feel sorry for the 12 year old cat whose reason for being dumped was 'new partner is allergic to cats'. Wow, the loyalty in that one statement brings me to tears. 

It would be sad if it turns out such a nice cat as your boy had been in actual fact abandoned. Some people are just rat bags when it comes to animals.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My point was you CAN say your animal is whatever. Someone said my DOG couldnt be labelled as a German Shepherd because he lacked papers. Guess what? Papers burn. Life ends. Dirt is still dirt. It really should not matter what an animal is. It urks me when people snub whatever because of no "papers". I'd rather wipe my butt with papers then use a paper to rub in someone's face. Sure it would be interesting to see the true genetic background, but I don't need a paper telling me what's what. -.- that slight rant came from me knowing people whose precious monetary minds has papers for each animal. 

On a side note... What WOULD it cost to find out the background genetics? I have always wanted to do that =D 

Also he was abandoned. He used to be someone's - the strays who are real strays are scared of people, vicious, and live moreso in the city. No posters are up, no calls to the pound... No one cared enough to find their cat.

And if he is Khao Manee all the more loss to them :lol: but his dice are still being chopped.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

But.. it's a cat.. that's like saying every brown cat is a havana brown, every black cat is a bombay and every grey cat is a Russian blue. You can't really tell with cats. o-o That's all I was thinking. Just cause it's white and meows doesn't mean it's some rare breed of cat.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

And I never said it was. It could be POSSIBLE is what I said. Can we just drop this?! Who gives a flying rat's putootie if he is or isnt?! I was saying possible considering the trade marks are all there. 

And no one even answered my question the second time around..


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Anyways I will be heading off. Not coming to this forum for a while. Just decided to update my "exciting" life and now back to work. Will come back when I actually have successful HM and CT spawns... To show pictures of course!


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Ouch....
I said many people have those cats. 
I didn't say anyone here has that particular cat. It was just a general idea.

But I KNOW that my Simon cat is a British Bombay. He fits the breed description 100% even though we found him as a stray. Whoever would dump a kitty like that should be ashamed of themselves. He's a huge male with coppery green eyes, very muscular, extremely long, has a tendency to keep eating when he doesn't need to, he's heavy, he has a jet black coat, sweetest cat I literally have EVER met, has a full pecking order (I'm on top), and literally everything else that describes Bombay cats.
What are the chances??
Of all cats in the world...
Though Bombay cats are widespread, it is very likely that your black cat may be full or part-bred Bombay. They're a very popular breed, even though people tend not to like black cats.
However, if we're all going to freak out over it, I suggest we all take a deep breath and click the little "X" on the top right corner of this page.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks lol. 

Ooo bombay... I loves those. Actually I just love cats in general... Actually, mainly the friendly ones  I would not mind knowing what he is. Would be cool!

Also you can find tons of purebreds in shelters


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

A friend of mine recently got a Maine Coone at the shelter  
I don't care about cat breeds bc cat breeds don't serve a purpose like dog breeds do. I mean some do.. But mostly its just a status thing with cats. Anyway, I missed what happened regarding his breed but I wouldn't mind it Sena.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Laki said:


> A friend of mine recently got a Maine Coone at the shelter
> I don't care about cat breeds bc cat breeds don't serve a purpose like dog breeds do. I mean some do.. But mostly its just a status thing with cats. Anyway, I missed what happened regarding his breed but I wouldn't mind it Sena.


I know....but just knowing that my kitties perfectly conform to standards makes me wonder what terrible person dumped them outside. Simon is literally the most lovable cat in the world (to me, I'm at the top of his pecking order). If I'm away at a friend's house then he will meow and wail and moan and be an annoying pest to my dad until I come home, in which he will be all purry and kneady and drooly and will literally hop onto my lap the moment I sit down. He also hugs me....he sits on my stomach and wraps his paws around my waist or my neck and "kisses" my throat xD

I don't think it matters what breed an animal is, but it's nice to know....


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Laki said:


> Aw he's sweet  Are you keeping him or just hanging on to him until he finds a home? He seems to have once belonged to someone if he's so friendly. Poor thing. Oh, aren't white male cats deaf? (could be false, I don't know)


White cats with blue eyes are usually deaf.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

And mine has green 

I still would like to know, I mean my friend did that with her ol' doggie. He ended up being a mountain, st bernard, something something something LOL. But he was the biggest sweetheart xD I know there is a test of somesorts... I just do not know how muchh it is.

On a side the dang pigeon that was mocking my cat was sctually defending his/her nest. Ends up there is a fluffy baby bird in there. I was going to knock the nest down but I decided otherwise. Once the baby is gone the poopy birds are too!!

Oh yes, for those who know their comedians... The cat's name is Gabriel.


----------



## Tazo (May 12, 2012)

What a cute boy! Glad you decided to take him in, he looks like he's going to be an excellent cat. Love the name, too <3.

I will say, though, that I think the reason that people were getting so defensive about the whole "purebred/not" thing is because some people would decide that their cat is some rare breed and not have them fixed or treat them differently because of it :/. No offense, but if you picked up an unpapered, unaltered, purebred dog at the shelter, breeding them would be irresponsible because you don't know their history, etc.
But you're obviously getting him fixed either way, and would treat him the same no matter what he is, so you can call him whatever you want. I mean, imo he's just your typical cat - mixed heritage, mixed background, all awesome. Definitely not a Khao Manee - they have a very different face shape than your boy, but he's still beautiful!

Unfortunately, there are no genetic tests for cat breeds :/. Unlike dogs, differences in cat breed are very subtle for whatever reason. But he's a wonderful boy, and I'm sure you'll love having him <3


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well that sucks. All well.

Anyways, I wont be on for a while. I am going to be breeding and will be working so I don't have time to always be on


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I hear even the dog genetcis tests are quite expensive and not altogether accurate.


----------

